# What is a Presbyterian?



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2006)

A Presbyterian is a Methodist with a drinking problem who isn't rich enough to be an Episcopalian!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't take credit for coming up with that one. It was in the latest _NTJ_


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2006)

A Presbyterian is an Anglican who doesn't want to use the Book of Common Prayer. Especially if it's just been redone by Archbishop Laud.


----------

